# Went to vote today. Kinda funny/odd/crooked



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I went in to one gal, showed her my license and she showed me where to write my name down. Went to the next, and she asked me what party? I said Independent. She handed me a white sheet. She asked do you want (ive forgotten how she said it). I said I want everything I can get. l She handed me a pink sheet. The white sheet just had 3 state or actually county questions on it. The pink sheet was for democrat candidates only.
Why would I get just the dems sheet and not the Repubs also? Do you think she was trying to get me to vote dem and not repub? Ive been listening to a buncha political ads during the news, and I didn't see one person with an ad that was named on the paper. Folded it up and brought it home.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Because she ask you what you forgot. She ask did you want to vote in the Democrat or Republican primary. You answered something, and she gave you the primary ticket based on your answer. 

You don't get to vote in both primaries, you only get to vote in one, and they will always ask you which one, and you answer. 

My suggestion is instead of giving her a smartass answer like "I want all I can get" or telling a forum full of people that's what you said, that instead, you listen to the question, and give a straight answer. That way you won't have to pretend you don't know what's going on, and wonder if somebody is cheating you..


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I try an encourage everyone to be informed and vote . But some folks do not deserve to get to vote if they don"t even know how the system works . Thats why we had the imposter the previous 8 years


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Some people are just bound and determined to try their best to lead every thread into the dark room. Pitiful, just pitiful.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

when last i voted, I stopped and looked at both sample ballots to see who was on the other side out of curiosity. That was a primary run off election.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

M5farm said:


> I try an encourage everyone to be informed and vote . But some folks do not deserve to get to vote if they don"t even know how the system works . Thats why we had the imposter the previous 8 years


Hate much?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
She asked how you wanted to vote, you as an uniformed voter said on as many things you possibly could and she offered you the ballot with the most issues and now if there are any runoffs before the General election, you should only be allowed to vote in a democrat runoff.

Here we sign in, then declare our party and sign the party book for our party then are directed to the poll worker with only our party ballots, give them our party token from the previous and we sign in again. By November we wont be signing books or carrying ballot pick up tokens. All of our party sign in will be on a touch screen and after the first sign in, the poll tablets will only process us with our declared party to only give us our declared ballot.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

M5farm said:


> I try an encourage everyone to be informed and vote . But some folks do not deserve to get to vote if they don"t even know how the system works . Thats why we had the imposter the previous 8 years



How'd we end up with the retard we got this time ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Clem she DID NOT ask me if I wanted a Dem ticket. She mentioned something WITHOUT mentioning a party name. At the time I knew exactly what she said, and I didn't feel cheated.
Jay, I told the gal who registered me that I was a Independent. She sat 3ft from the gal who gave me the county questions, and asked me whatever to which I wanted all I could get, and she handed me the pink Dem ticket.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In that case, you were not at a polling booth. Maybe at MacDonalds? 

Can you not read what you're typing? On something so important as the elections, which will have a huge bearing on your life and everybody else in the state/nation, you don't even know what she asked you. *you don't know*
How can you possibly think you need to be voting if you don't know what they're asking you, and you don't, at your age already know how to vote?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
Maybe they are still doing there as they first did here when we first started registering and since most candidates ran as democrat or republican, voters registered as independent at station one were able to change their mind to democrat or republican at the ballot hand out station.

Here now if you register as an independent in the primary all you get vote on in primaries are the amendments, tax issues and the occasional independent candidate.

During our primary, some voters who registered as independent or democrat were mad because they couldn't vote for our next Sheriff because all the candidates who qualified ran as republicans.

Out of 160,000 registered voters , due to low turnout because two out of 3 parties had no candidate, the Sheriff for the next 4 years won with just over 10,000 votes cast out of around 17,000. The 2nd place candidate got just over 3000 votes and the five unknown candidates split up the remaining votes about equally.

The guy who won the Sheriff race in the republican primary doesn't even have to campaign for the November General election because no other party or independent qualified in time. Only his name and a write in spot will be on the General ballot for sheriff and it's unlikely enough voters would properly write in one candidate to toss him out at the last chance.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Did You vote to legalize weed in OK. Bill ?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

The reason is simple.
There are no standard election laws for local elections. Every state, county and smaller jurisdictions can make up whatever crazy rules they want. Even at the federal level, the two major parties can rig the races to keep independent voters from changing the outcome by much.
Remember, you get the gov't you deserve.
The fact that you can't remember what the exact conversation was, indicates the level of importance it was.
IOW, if the voters don't care enough to be informed of the exact rules AND get them changed to something that makes sense, then the politicians won't care how much they take advantage of the population.
It's that simple.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, if someone gives me two ballots, why not vote twice? 

geo


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, there's that of course. 

The thing is, the rules are skewed against independents voting in primaries. Every place has it's restrictions and few truly allow you to remain "independent" without penalizing you for it. The PTB much prefer that we divide ourselves into bickering partisan groups so that they can divvy up the power and maintain it.
Unfortunately, the majority of folks actually _*like*_ it that way, so the result is, truly intelligent and independent voters can't ever reach a majority in this country.
Like I said, we get the gov't we deserve.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you Bill for taking the time to go vote. If more people would keep coming to the polls, we could get this country back on track to be the great country it once was! MAGA!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill voted for Oprah by mistake


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

JUST CAUSE, I couldn't remember what she said, after going to the grocery store, and stopping to talk to my pard in town, DONT MEAN I didn't know what she said when she said it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nah dad, I think it was Roseanne lol


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

They mentioned it on local news this morning. In Oklahoma, during primary election an independent voter can vote on any ballot issues. Democrat Party also lets independents vote in their primaries. The Republican and Libertarian Parties do not let independents vote in their primaries. You have to be a registered Republican to vote in Republican primary and a registered Libertarian to vote in the Libertarian primary. 

This all depends on your state and the various political party rules on who can vote in their primaries. Here in Arkansas, you dont register as a Democrat or Republican, its an open primary system. If you want to vote in primaries, you show up and declare which party ballot you want. You can only choose one. Usually only the hardcore party members of either party show up to vote in primaries. Unless there is also some ballot issue involved. Since the people running in primaries tend to be looking for the extreme party member votes (those are ones that show up to vote in primaries), its kinda twiddledee vs. twiddledum, not lot difference except who has most money and who can scream loudest how extreme they are.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see this countrys political system, like I view hogs. I never buy one as one is slow to grow. It don't get up to eat unless its starving. 2 hogs, fight all the time to try to get to be head hogo and get the most to eat. They grow a bit better than just one hog, but by their always fighting they wear a lot of growth off. 3 hogs, now, they grow the best. They soon realize that not any one of them can take on the other 2 and win, so they agree to get as much as they can of the feed, and live with that. 
IF we had at least 3 equally popular parties in this country, I think we would see a lot more done for the public good


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I was just coming in to post this exact same info. I talked to a friend that worked the polls and that is what she said as well.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, I voted for MM. X wanted me to so she can use it. I don't know what alla these people who are old and infirm and have a gun or 12 are gonna do


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

You may need MM someday*


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

HJ has your answer, Bill: I had to declare as a Republican in order to be able to vote in the Republican primary, but I got to vote on local and state issues as well. In the general election I can vote as I please no matter which party I declare.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see IF you get caught using MM and have a gun, you can be fined $2G+ and Jail time. You cant be using MM and have a gun in ANY indian installation in Okla. That means Casinos. IF one member of the family uses MM and the other don't, and theres guns in the house, AND your a man whose NOT using but has the guns, your allright. IF your a woman whose NOT using MM, and your husband is, and theres guns in the house. Good luck chuck lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'll keep my guns, thank you very much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> You may* need* MM someday*


I'm addicted to peanut M&M's

The new coffee flavored ones are my favorite, with dark chocolate running a close second.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Coffee? I haven’t seen those.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> I see this countrys political system, like I view hogs. I never buy one as one is slow to grow. It don't get up to eat unless its starving. 2 hogs, fight all the time to try to get to be head hogo and get the most to eat. They grow a bit better than just one hog, but by their always fighting they wear a lot of growth off. 3 hogs, now, they grow the best. They soon realize that not any one of them can take on the other 2 and win, so they agree to get as much as they can of the feed, and live with that.
> IF we had at least 3 equally popular parties in this country, I think we would see a lot more done for the public good


Even though hogs do resemble politicians in a number of ways, when there are more than two parties they always form coalitions to advance an issue. If we had three parties two would form such a coalition. One might argue that the coalition are temporary, and change as issues change. That in itself would cause a major shift toward the ideology of the majority.

Three parties are never equal.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Back to MM and guns: Bill, I do not want a woman using MM unless she is bedfast. Otherwise she would likely get one of MY guns and do me in. Every woman I ever got close to wanted to kill me now and then. They would get over it quickly, but the urge was real when it was there. No man can live with a woman and say otherwise unless the woman is dominant.

What it comes down to is you keep them the way you catch them.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm addicted to peanut M&M's
> 
> The new coffee flavored ones are my favorite, with dark chocolate running a close second.


Coffee flavored!!! Need some of those now...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Coffee flavored!!! Need some of those now...


I first heard of them a few weeks ago when I saw them advertised on TV.

I tried one small bag and have been buying multiple large bags to keep on hand.
They are quite addictive.

I used to be addicted to chocolate covered coffee beans but could only find them at a small specialty store 150 miles away.

The M&M's are almost as good and a lot cheaper.

Wal-Mart is where we found them first.

And since you reminded me of them, I think I'll have some *right now*!!!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Back to MM and guns: Bill, I do not want a woman using MM unless she is bedfast. Otherwise she would likely get one of MY guns and do me in. Every woman I ever got close to wanted to kill me now and then. They would get over it quickly, but the urge was real when it was there. No man can live with a woman and say otherwise unless the woman is dominant.
> 
> What it comes down to is you keep them the way you catch them.


You are ridiculous, my departed wife used M when she had chemo and never wanted to kill me with one of my guns.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

MM??? MM????? Oh, I thought you meant "Mean Mama"...….

geo


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rich; Sorry for your loss. I must have touched a nerve there---I was posting nonsense. However, the jury is still out on the issue of whether or not marijuana use is good for the country. My own opinion is that if a patient is terminal, let them have whatever they wish to alleviate pain. 

As for recreational use, it appears that whiskey clears the system faster and is less damaging to society. We shall see---the country is setting out on what other countries tried long ago. Kipling wrote about hash houses in the 1800's--marijuana is not new. Twenty to forty years, one generation or two, should decide the issue. It took about that long to start jailing drunk drivers. We still have functional drunks and alkies living on the streets. I suspect Mary Jane will produce the same.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

MM ? I was talking about Merlyn Monroe LOL


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> How'd we end up with the retard we got this time ?


 Two retards and two crooks. Not much of a choice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have a prescription for Medical Marijuana you can't legally possess firearms or ammunition under Federal law.

It's still an illegal "controlled substance" no matter what a state says.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> As for recreational use, it appears that whiskey clears the system faster and is less damaging to society.


It may "clear the system" faster but it's certainly not "less damaging to society"
Alcohol causes more deaths than most firearms.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Alot of alcohol deaths are caused by firearms.
BEAR, your right, A person USING MM CANT own a firearm, BUT IF someone else living in the same home ISNT taking MM, AND, IF the guns are locked up securely, there CAN be guns in a house.
What the hell good does a gun do a old couple living in the middle of Chicago, Philly, Kansas City or Tulsa if its securely locked up? They havnt got much of a chance if the gun is laying on the coffee table in front of them.
ALSO, You CANT go into a indian owned casino armed, IF your taking MM. Matter of fact. You CANT go into a indian casino with MM on your person.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nother matter of fact, You cant drive Onto the parking lot of an Indian Casino with MM on your person OR in your car.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you have a prescription for Medical Marijuana you can't legally possess firearms or ammunition under Federal law.
> 
> It's still an illegal "controlled substance" no matter what a state says.



But, you can have a prescription for an opioid and possess a firearm, can't you?

geo


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> But, you can have a prescription for an opioid and possess a firearm, can't you?


Yes, most opioids are legal even though they are still "controlled substances".

Marijuana is a "Schedule 1" narcotic under Federal law, which means they don't recognize it as having any medical use. It's the same classification as Cocaine, Heroin, LSD, etc.

As long as you have a prescription for the opioids, and you store them in the bottle in which they came they are legal and won't affect your gun ownership.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> ALSO, You CANT go into a indian owned casino armed, IF your taking MM. Matter of fact. You CANT go into a indian casino with MM on your person.


I doubt you can legally carry a gun into a casino whether you have drugs or not.



FarmboyBill said:


> Alot of alcohol deaths are caused by firearms.


It's the other way around.
Most "alcohol deaths" are caused by drunk drivers.
Most violent crimes involve drug or alcohol use also.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bearfoot; We shall see which is less damaging. I suspect that we will have non-functional pot heads just as we have non-functional drunks. I have lived long enough to know one of them--abandoned a woman and two kids, lived in a shack in the mountains with a toothless woman of his own kind, contributed next to nothing to the rearing of his children, never followed thru on anything he said he'd do---a screwed up pothead dependent on his weed. I have reports on another two, but I've no direct information on them. Character effects seem to be much like those shown by drunks. 

We may find that, like whiskey, Mary Jane affects different people in different ways. Some people may be able to use it with no more danger than if using tobacco.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bear you said ( most alcohol deaths are caused by drunk drivers, and I wont argue that. I said (ALOT of alcohol deaths are caused by firearms) 2 different statements.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Bearfoot; We shall see which is less damaging. I suspect that we will have non-functional pot heads just as we have non-functional drunks. I have lived long enough to know one of them--abandoned a woman and two kids, lived in a shack in the mountains with a toothless woman of his own kind, contributed next to nothing to the rearing of his children, never followed thru on anything he said he'd do---a screwed up pothead dependent on his weed. I have reports on another two, but I've no direct information on them. Character effects seem to be much like those shown by drunks.
> 
> We may find that, like whiskey, Mary Jane affects different people in different ways. Some people may be able to use it with no more danger than if using tobacco.


Most of the potheads I've ever known (about 50% of the people I know) are quite functional, responsible people who work hard, take care of their families, love their children and live "normal" lives. Methheads? Not so much.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

From my perspective, it all looks the same.
Whether it's voting, drinking, smoking or pharmakeia - there will always be those responsible ones with their heads on straight and a large number that can't find their butt with both hands.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Y's Hubby: From your observation marijuana use would seem to parallel the use of alcohol. Most drink a little, some drink way too much and screw up their lives and those of those around them.
Meth, from the reports I see, must be much worse.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Y's Hubby: Your observation would make it seem that MJ will parallel the use of alcohol. Many drink a little whiskey, wine or what have you and get on quite well. Some drink too much and manage to get along. Some others go off the deep end, screw up their lives and those of all close to them. 

Meth users, as you note, comes much closer to what my father called "dope fiends". Believe it or not, they existed when he was young. He came home from work one day and I overheard him tell Mama that he had to fire a mechanic because he was a dope fiend.

If we are to believe the old Englishman, Conan Doyle, people must have believed that you could use cocaine responsibly back in the old days. Cocaine was an ingredient in the first formulation of Coca Cola. How times change.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

During the Wild West days, opium and laudanum were common and acceptable. 

https://truewestmagazine.com/drugs-on-the-frontier/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I said (ALOT of alcohol deaths are caused by firearms) *2 different statements*.


Yes but one was incorrect.
"Alcohol deaths" aren't "*caused* by firearms".


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Depends on how you read it. People, who are killed by drunks, and are found to have holes in them leading to said death, are caused by what? A drunk who couldn't fight his way out of a feed sack, or a gun that he was holding?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Y's Hubby: Your observation would make it seem that MJ will parallel the use of alcohol. Many drink a little whiskey, wine or what have you and get on quite well. Some drink too much and manage to get along. Some others go off the deep end, screw up their lives and those of all close to them.
> 
> Meth users, as you note, comes much closer to what my father called "dope fiends". Believe it or not, they existed when he was young. He came home from work one day and I overheard him tell Mama that he had to fire a mechanic because he was a dope fiend.
> 
> If we are to believe the old Englishman, Conan Doyle, people must have believed that you could use cocaine responsibly back in the old days. Cocaine was an ingredient in the first formulation of Coca Cola. How times change.


 many people still use cocaine responsibly. Along with other drugs. The problem really isn't the various substances being used. The problems appear when idiots abuse those substances.


----------

